
Google's Privacy Moves Are a Big Deal - kaxline
https://thetoolsweneed.com/googles-privacy-moves-are-a-big-deal/
======
m-p-3
The "Machine Learning at the Edge" part is really interesting, and I hope
we'll see more of that online when using some collaborative tools with deep
learning.

